# What size CC is this Honda?



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

This is probably one of the dumbest questions, but what CC is this honda that my dad just bought. Guy on craigslist told me that it was a 420cc. It is a 2007 Honda Rancher ???CC with the straight rear axle. Like I said, he said it was a 420, but on the frame it says TRX400FA7. I can't find a whole lot on it, I can up until 2006, so maybe the year is wrong? Then I see there is a Rancher 420TRX. I just want to download the service manual, but there is only for the 420TRX or 400EX in this year.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if its a rancher its a 420. post a pic of it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It should say on the cylinder.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll have to get one later. It does say Rancher on the sticker, but the frame has another sticker that says TRX400FA7. I just wish people would learn about their **** before they post about it. Lol, guy even told me it had power steering he thought when I asked. I told him that I doubt it did because I didn't think they made that then. My dad just wants to know so we can get the service manual for it. Either way, it was too good of a deal to pass up I think, but I have already ran into my first problem. Its at my dads house where he keeps it, and he was telling me to start looking for some tires for him. I found some and bought them, since I knew they were 12" wheels. And ill be ****ed if those idiots at honda didn't put a 12 inch wheel in front and an 11 inch wheel on back. Tires are 24x8x12 in front, and 24x10x11 in back. How stupid is that??? I have never heard of that and bought new tires already for 12 inch wheels all the way around. Guess its time for dad to buy some new wheels too since I bought him the tires.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like the 400cc rancher they made for a few years before the 420 dominated the rancher name.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, I think that's the 400. According to this guy selling it, it is.
8auto8 - 2007 Honda TRX400FA7 - 1,900 Miles, Call for Price


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Does it have the fender flares the black ones or is it all solid molded plastics on the outside of the fenders if it is solid molded it is a 420 if not then a older 400


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

Its a honda rancher 400at. they came out before the 420at. they had a straight axle with automatic tranny.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, it's a 400 I guess.


----------



## auto02 (Jun 19, 2012)

NickS said:


> And ill be ****ed if those idiots at honda didn't put a 12 inch wheel in front and an 11 inch wheel on back. Tires are 24x8x12 in front, and 24x10x11 in back. How stupid is that??? I have never heard of that and bought new tires already for 12 inch wheels all the way around. Guess its time for dad to buy some new wheels too since I bought him the tires.


 Several manufacturers done that........:thinking:


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

auto02 said:


> Several manufacturers done that........:thinking:



I knew several sport quads did, didn't know many utility ones did. Just  stupid and harder to find decent tires for aftermarket..


----------

